# pppoed trouble



## eugene210682 (May 16, 2009)

I've recently configured simplest PPPoE server on my fbsd7.1 with pppoed:
ppp.conf

```
pppoe:
	allow users
	allow mode direct
	set mtu 1492
	set mru 1492
	enable pap
	enable chap
	enable MSCHAPv2
	set speed sync
	set server /var/tmp/pppuser%d "" 0177
	set ifaddr 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.2
```
rc.conf

```
pppoed_enable="YES"
pppoed_provider="freebsd"
pppoed_flags="-P /var/run/pppoed.pid -l pppoe"
pppoed_interface="em1"
```
The point is, when I'm using pppoe-discovery on opensuse linux box (192.168.1.2) broadcasting PADI packets (which I can capture with tcpdump on fbsd box (192.168.1.1)), I never receive PADO packets. Google, forum search, the open sesame didn't help. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## cktan981212 (Jun 26, 2009)

try to add in -p "*" in the pppoed_flags


----------

